# Triton FP nib question



## Jehster1 (Oct 31, 2020)

I ordered the Triton FP from EB last week and my friend wanted a fine point so I added that to the order (Heritance #5 Fine). This being my first time swapping an FP nib out, I looked up how to do it on youtube. Looked fairly straight forward: pull out feed section, replace metal nib piece, line it back up and slide it back in. My issue is when I slide it back in place, the metal nib part just falls out as there does not seem to be any friction fit holding it in place. To make sure I was doing it correctly, I put the medium back on and it fit as intended. Tried the fine nib again and it slid out again. Am I missing something? The Heritance #5 is on the Triton page as an orderable upgrade for the pen so I assume it's supposed to fit fine. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## Mr Vic (Oct 31, 2020)

Look into the feed housing and se if there's a flat side . Could be a fluke that you didn't line up one time and did the other.
Try just inserting the feed several times and rotate the housing as you try. Does it insert farther in different spots.
Holler at me and we can pm or Zoom if you need.

Think I have a Triton and a heritance #5. . . Will try to dig out in morning.


----------



## Jehster1 (Oct 31, 2020)

Hi Mr Vic,

Thanks for the response. I did try it various ways and still had the same results. Here are pics of the 2 nibs, the Heritance on the left, and the stock on the right. I do notice a slight size/width variation so maybe EB sent me the wrong one? Or I just don't know what I'm doing which is entirely possible as well.


----------



## Mr Vic (Oct 31, 2020)

Charlie, dug out a Triton and scrounged up a Heritance #5 nib. Like yours there is a  very slight size/curve. It fits just fine the upper right is a #6.

Can you take a picture of how it looks inserted.. need to see how far it's in in relation to the feed. Might just need a bit more muscle.


----------



## Jehster1 (Oct 31, 2020)

Here is it inserted:
On a side note, I pulled out both pieces and measured them. I mic'd the Stock non-point end width at 5.52mm and I mic'd the Heritance non-point end width at 5.12mm.

When put on the feed and fully inserted, both have about 8 ribs of the feed showing yet I can still just pull out/push in the Heritance nib with no resistance and it falls out when stood upright.
Stock:


 



Heritance #5:


----------



## Jehster1 (Oct 31, 2020)

Did some digging, apparently it's a Berea problem since at least early 2019.





__





						Baron FP with upgrade nib...doesn't fit.
					

Hoping someone can shed some light on my problem.  I've bought and made several Baron FP but although I usually get the upgrade (#5) nib (F point) I've never tried the upgrade nib until yesterday...and...it doesn't fit.  When fitting the nib to the feed and 'hand pressing' it iinto the feed tube...



					www.penturners.org


----------



## Mr Vic (Oct 31, 2020)

Do you have another section you can try it in. I've tried 3 Heritance nibs and they work fine. BUT I tried them in an Atrax, pen I have, and all 3 do what you describe. Swapped the feeds and still slip right out. Tried a Jr Gent and really tight. Think it's more a fitment issue with the feed housing.

Pull out the feed and look at the opening. The left one is the Atrax, note the half circle that's larger. Too much room. The one form the Triton on the right is just round. They all are technically a #5 but there is no actual international standard. If you have other kits check them out. If you find one that's round you can most likely unscrew it and swap.


----------



## ScottZaiss (Oct 31, 2020)

Based on the measurements you posted, you might need a #5.5 nib.








						FPR #5.5 Chrome Fine Nib
					

These steel #5.5 fine chrome nibs fit most of the fountain pens we sell. They write with a .5mm line and are tipped with high quality German material for a smooth writing experience. Dimensions: length: 2.6cm shoulder width: 7mm base width: 5mm fits a 5mm feed




					fprevolutionusa.com
				





Sent from my iPad using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## ed4copies (Oct 31, 2020)

I am not sure what has happened with the kit fountain pens.

When we had the Heritance nib made, it was designed to fit the Junior Gent II.  When the nibs were delivered, we were pleasantly surprised to see it fit the Berea pens as well--a proper fit.

In the past couple years, several people have reported the nib "falling out".  Obviously, the nib and feed in the pens have been changed--yet it does fit in some Tritons and Atrax.  So, apparently  they are not all consistent.

Although we still have thousands of the nibs, we will probably remove them from the "upgrade" status, so people don't buy them, then get disappointed in the fit.  Based on the number of nibs we sell vs the number of comments that they don't fit, I would say the nib still fits many, if not most of the kit feeds.  But who knows what the manufacturers will do in the future??

Sorry for the confusion!!
Ed & Dawn


----------

